

Tesla site and Twitter account hacked - gabhubert
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/25/teslas-site-and-twitter-account-hacked/

======
oskarpearson
The original Hacker News posting on this was incorrectly flagged when the site
temporarily came back online:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9439486](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9439486)

------
meowface
[https://twitter.com/rootworx/status/592126475689545729](https://twitter.com/rootworx/status/592126475689545729)

>Receiving reports that Julius Kivimaki hacked Tesla and Elon Musk's Twitter
accounts and websites by Social engineering NetworkSolutions

NetworkSolutions has a history of falling victim to social engineering
attempts and scams.

Also, Julius Kivimaki is one of the alleged leaders of Lizard Squad.

~~~
ryanlol
I didn't do it and don't know why this guy thinks I did.

------
jedisct1
A records (IP addresses) were changed, but also MX records:

[https://gist.github.com/jedisct1/13cd60ba702d6d58053c](https://gist.github.com/jedisct1/13cd60ba702d6d58053c)

Mails sent to @teslamotors.com were hijacked as well.

End-to-end encryption is badly needed.

------
nodesocket
Yikes. I wonder if they were running a CMS (Wordpress, Drupal).

~~~
jedisct1
No, they had a domain name.

------
heimatau
We can all be hacked.

